# Are stemless wine glasses cool?



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 30, 2014)

Thinking of getting some for daily wine. Big round globe things for red wine. 

Any recommendations? Or forget it and shred my man card?


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't like them personally, but I'm a bit of a swirler.

The riedel stemless O glass (chardonay) is a pretty badass looking wine glass, and also doubles as a dessert glass.

A restaurant I worked at used stemless riedels for coffee, and before we got staff Mugs I broke about 4 in a week  the boss wasnt impressed


----------



## rami_m (May 1, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> I don't like them personally, but I'm a bit of a swirler.
> 
> The riedel stemless O glass (chardonay) is a pretty badass looking wine glass, and also doubles as a dessert glass.
> 
> A restaurant I worked at used stemless riedels for coffee, and before we got staff Mugs I broke about 4 in a week  the boss wasnt impressed



Was that mr wakuda?


----------



## Lucretia (May 1, 2014)

Their main redeeming quality is that they fit in the dishwasher.


----------



## gunnerjohn (May 1, 2014)

They also fit in cabinets better. That being said, I don't own any since I think we have 50+ stemmed glasses and have no more room. I have used them at places that have served wine/water in them. I think they are just a little fashion statement for those that want dual usage glasses.


----------



## jared08 (May 1, 2014)

I have 4 at home. I prefer them over the traditional.


----------



## SpiceOfLife (May 1, 2014)

I think they look good. Less formal IMO, so they'd be prefect for your intended daily use. They're fun. If you like them don't worry about what others think 

- Steve


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 1, 2014)

Stemless wine glass. Looks like a regular glass to me? marketing hype. I don't like them


----------



## Lefty (May 1, 2014)

We have both stemmed and stemless. I reach for the stemmed ones more often, but they're heavy, thick glass, nothing fancy about them glasses that I've had for years. I like my meals and drinks to be as unpretentious as possible, and the stemless do a nice job of making people feel at home, so I do like them for that. To be honest, I'm a big fan of the clay stemless wine glasses that everybody uses in their homes in Portugal and a lot of Spain, as well as the glorified juice glasses that every Italian family seems to own.


----------



## Mrmnms (May 1, 2014)

I've yet to lose or knock over a stemless Reidel. It's policy in my house that I'm not allowed to use the good stuff without adult supervision. I like the stability .


----------



## mkriggen (May 1, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> I've yet to lose or knock over a stemless Reidel. It's policy in my house that I'm not allowed to use the good stuff without adult supervision. I like the stability .


lus1: I'm a clumsy bastard too, so I like them (much safer on the workbench too)

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## rodneyat (May 1, 2014)

In theory, with a stemless glass the heat from your hand is going to heat the glass...and therefore the wine. How much truth to that there is, I don't know. I don't have any stemless glasses and if I did. I still would not wash them in the dishwasher. Assuming we are talking about nicer crystal ones anyway. So, that would not draw me to them. I don't really have anything against them, personally. My wife, on the other hand, thinks they are too "modern" So, even if I wanted some, I would get overuled anyway.


----------



## Salty dog (May 1, 2014)

I don't like them.

I'm used to a stem.
The wine does heat up in your hand. For a chard that's too cold that's fine but for reds not so much.
If you eat with your fingers (hey, it's the trend) you get smudge marks all over the glass.


----------



## 29palms (May 1, 2014)

This is my idea of a stemless wine glass. At 6oz wine doesn't last long enough to get warm.


----------



## Eric (May 1, 2014)

Yes they are cool, functional and great for everyday drinking! Who cares about a few smudges, as far as heat, just drink fast! E


----------



## ecchef (May 1, 2014)

The classic Libbey Gibraltar rocks glass. Works for everything.


----------



## jared08 (May 1, 2014)

I can't say I hold a glass long enough, nor let wine sit in the glass long enough to allow my hand to warm up the wine at all.


----------



## Salty dog (May 1, 2014)

29palms said:


> This is my idea of a stemless wine glass. At 6oz wine doesn't last long enough to get warm.




Cheap "Burgundy" in a rocks glass brings back many fond memories. 

Seriously, I have the biggest grin on my face right now..........


----------



## 29palms (May 2, 2014)

I used to sit around drinking retsina with Greeks in these. Chianti with some Italians and Lord knows what with an Armenian friend. When I have Greek Easter they're what we use for old times sake.


----------



## Bill13 (May 2, 2014)

We use them but only because they fit in the dishwasher. My dislike stems (can't resist) from the fact that they end up with fingerprints all over the bowl. My rule is if the bottle costs more than 20 it getting poured into a stemmed glass.


----------



## Namaxy (May 2, 2014)

Not for me, but just my opinion. Surprised by the dishwasher comments. Stem or not, I don't want to drink anything from a glass that smells like Cascade.


----------

